# Honda 2-stage Production to USA Plant



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Honda's plant in Swepsonville, NC is celebrating 30 years of building Honda engines and power equipment products. *They are also announcing the addition of a new line for 2-stage snowblowers, expected to be in production next year.* 

Here are the full details and some infographics (scroll down) about the plant:

- - - -
Honda Power Equipment Mfg., Inc. (HPE) marked the 30th anniversary of operations at its Swepsonville facility by announcing a new $8.5 million investment in plant operations to innovate production processes and add new products. Among other changes, the plant will add a new line for the production of two-stage snow blowers and prepare for the addition of Honda generators to its already diverse production lineup.

The 375,000 square-foot facility, which houses both Honda power equipment production and R&D operations, has long served as a major producer of Honda power equipment products for worlwide distribution, with the capacity to produce upwards of 2 million premium-quality Honda power equipment products each year. In 2013 alone, more than 400,000 North Carolina-made Honda power equipment products were exported to overseas markets, marking a record for the company. Honda’s total investment in its Swepsonville operations is nearly $250 million.

“We are celebrating 30 years of success at Honda Power Equipment Manufacturing because of the everyday hard work of our power product associates in North Carolina,” said Takuji Yamada, Honda COO of North American Regional Operations. “Our founder, Soichiro Honda, believed that we could make people happy through technology. Now, many years later, Honda is still focused on using unique Honda technologies to help people get things done.” 

The Swepsonville plant, which today employs more than 600 associates, has produced more than 30 million products over its 30-year history. HPE is the largest manufacturing operation in Alamance County, which also serves home to Honda Aero in Burlington, makers of the HondaJet’s HF120 turbofan engines. Additional Honda operations based in North Carolina include, Honda Aircraft Company in Greensboro, makers of the HondaJet advanced light jet, and American Honda Finance Company in Charlotte, which provides financing to consumers who buy Honda products. Honda total employment in North Carolina is nearly 3,000.

Today, HPE is the sole global production source for all Honda GC and GCV general-purpose engines and all Honda single-stage snow blowers. HPE provides these products – vital tools for residential and commercial users – to customers around the world. 
HPE is supported by a network of suppliers that provide integral components for manufacturing. Currently, 155 domestic and international suppliers work with HPE; 45 of those suppliers are based in North Carolina. HPE has purchased nearly $500 million in parts from North Carolina suppliers, and the company will continue to work closely with the local community as the Honda business grows.

“Manufacturing power products in North Carolina was once only a dream for Honda,” said Shinji Oketani, HPE president. “I am proud that our dream lives on today after 30 years at HPE, as well as our strong desire as a company to make products that help people get things done and improve their daily lives.”

The Honda power product research and development team also is based at the HPE campus, where most lawn mower, snow blower and several general-purpose engines are designed and developed. Originally based in Ohio, Honda’s power product R&D team moved to North Carolina in 1993 to be closer to power product manufacturing. As a result, Honda has greater synergies between development and production teams.
Honda Power Equipment, a marketing division of American Honda Motor Co., offers a range of outdoor power equipment products, including engines, generators, lawn mowers, pumps, snow blowers, tillers and trimmers for commercial, rental and residential applications. The company's comprehensive product line is powered exclusively by four-stroke engines for improved reliability, better fuel economy and reduced emissions. The inherent qualities of Honda's four-stroke technology reduce operator fatigue related to engine noise and vibration.

Honda Power Equipment, with headquarters in Alpharetta, Georgia, consists of three distinct operating units: Honda Power Equipment, Honda Marine, and Honda Engines. The division's products, including engines, generators, lawn mowers, pumps, snow blowers, tillers, trimmers, and marine engines, are assembled in Honda plants in the United States and around the world. 
Honda is the world's largest manufacturer of engines, producing and marketing more engines globally than any other company through a diverse array of automotive, motorcycle, marine, and power equipment products. Honda offers a complete line of small, general purpose engines for commercial, rental industry, and consumer applications. Honda engines supply smooth and dependable power for more than 3,000 different product applications including pressure washers, lawnmowers, rammers, and rescue and construction equipment.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

This is great to hear! Now I can't wait to hear about the new single stage to be released in the US!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

superedge88 said:


> This is great to hear! Now I can't wait to hear about the new single stage to be released in the US!


Check out these photos from the media event. 

I'll bet you can guess what the two gray controls operate.


----------



## Fred9 (Dec 21, 2013)

Kool! Thanks Robert


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

WHYYYYYYYYYY are they all wearing WHITE???? they look like they should be in a clean room or something like that.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

That's the Japanese factory uniform. Every single Japanese plant around me, does the same thing.

A far sight different than an American plant.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

IS the US market going to get that HS720?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Motor City said:


> IS the US market going to get that HS720?


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Check out these photos from the media event.
> 
> I'll bet you can guess what the two gray controls operate.


Those look awesome, I'm going to be measuring things up hoping that I can retrofit the chute and chute controls for my HS621, but I bet it wouldn't fit, and if it did I bet it would be cost prohibitive.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

that's good news for those in the market for a new Honda snowblower


----------



## malba2366 (Jan 2, 2014)

Are the 2 stages going to stay the same, or are they going to cheapen the construction quality to compete with other makes on price point? I will need a snowblower in Jan/Feb when we move in to our new house...maybe Ill buy one of the current ones rather than waiting until next year.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

malba2366 said:


> Are the 2 stages going to stay the same, or are they going to cheapen the construction quality to compete with other makes on price point? I will need a snowblower in Jan/Feb when we move in to our new house...maybe Ill buy one of the current ones rather than waiting until next year.


Looks like updated 2-stage models probably won't be released this season. I will guess the basic models will stay the same (engine hp / clearing width) but there should be improvements in performance (fuel economy, noise, tons-per-hour, etc.) and some long-overdue feature updates. 

Proven tech like hydrostatic transmissions, GX commercial-grade engines, and a 3-year warranty should be standard, while prices are not going to decrease.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> and some long-overdue feature updates.


Like being able to control the tracks independently from each other?


----------

